# Post yer food **** here!



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Thought I would share some food ****...feel free to add :texasflag


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Instructions*

How long do you cook that right foot??:rotfl: 

I have never seen the corn with slap of hog like that !!!!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Couple more...


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Man those are awesome pictures....


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Rob The Rude said:


> Here's a couple.


Alright Rob the Rude, I have got to have that Baconator recipe!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

What is on those peppers?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> What is on those peppers?


The peppers are super easy, and the best I have ever eaten. 
Take about 16 large Japs, split and de-vein, brown one pound of Owens pan sausage, when done put into bowl, add an 8oz package of Philly cream cheese, and about 1.75 cups Colby Jack cheese. Mix thoroughly, then fill all the pepper halves. Bake at 350 until tops start to brown, and the peppers should just start to be soft. Enjoy!!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

finkikin said:


> Alright Rob the Rude, I have got to have that Baconator recipe!


PM sent...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking pictures..


----------



## jas027 (Feb 1, 2013)

Some pics from the Bubba Keg.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

XL BGE last weekend








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Burn ban still on here, so I'm confined to the Weber Kettle.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

A few more...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Grilled some small ends from the pork loins, baked potatoes, spicy pinto beans, smoked bacon-wrapped stuffed japs, & homemade bread. Plenty of leftovers for tomorrow!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

How's the okra cooked WR?


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ice cold jumbo lump crabmeat...

I don't need nuthin' else....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> How's the okra cooked WR?


I'm assuming you are referring to the whole ones... If so, I brushed them w/olive oil, seasoned w/S&P & wrapped them in a foil before tossing them on the grill.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing exotic just the usual ribs, chicken, fajitas and sausage.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*I Like Food Corn Threads..*

I Like Food Corn Threads.. .. I mostly cook Feech n Bird, but every once in a while something ends up good at the table.. 
:dance:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*I Like Food Corn Threads..*

I Like Food Corn Threads.. .. I mostly cook Feech n Bird, but every once in a while something ends up good at the table.. 
:dance:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Little teal on the grill.

Marinated in OJ. Butterflied and seasoned then stuffed with fresh onion, spinach, jalapeno, 3 w/ pepperjack cheese and 3 w/ cheddar. Wrapped in bacon. 









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:brew:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Doves on the barbee*

This is my favorite way to cook/eat doves....a little season all, a little bit of fajita spice and WALAAA...the best ever, slightly gamey tasting dove meat. The gamey flavor is my favorite..maybe it's a Hispanic thing?
:brew:


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Brisket*

Looks dry in the Pic, but trust me it was awesome and plenty moist. Family tore into it and gone!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*brisket*

brisket


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few more*

few more picts off


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Smoked pork loin end roast (2 of them), rice, Brussel sprouts, homemade bread & watermelon for dessert. Roasts where nice & juicy!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*little bit of gumbo*

few pits from gumbo ..its not grilling but one of the things Iam good at


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Smoked up some spare ribs yesterday. Honestly the best rivers I've ever made and possibly the best I've ever eaten from any restaurant. This was my first smoke on my new weber smokey mountain, I think my Bradley has now been replaced!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Some good lookin food on here! I've got a couple more...:cheers:


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

****. Yall mother ****ers can cook good. I am jealous!


----------

